# which is right between GPU-z and CCC?



## WhiteLotus (Jul 3, 2008)

It's not a major issue but which one is correct?


----------



## Silverel (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd put my bets on the GPUz. I get the same issue with reporting mhz on my card. Around 5mhz difference, and Overdrive doesn't clock nearly as well as it should.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 3, 2008)

on 48xx gpuz shows the target clock speed on the first tab. this is what the driver will set in 3d but an exact match is not always guaranteed. check the second tab realtime clock monitoring, that will always show the current clock accurately


----------



## WarEagleAU (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, Ive noticed the same thing as well.


----------

